# Introducing a new gu....



## fireimp141 (May 11, 2010)

How hard is it to introduce a new gu to another? They are the same size +/- a few inches and same age. I was thinking about getting a friend for Tyson so he isn't bored =P found a really beautiful and healthy tame looking one on craigslist for real cheap and am considering purchasing. Gonna go meet and greet tonight. But I was wondering how readily they accept being "buddies" or is there gonna be a bloodbath when I introduce. I know I can't introduce in the cage so I was thinking in the bathroom... any worries or concerns? They are both 3ft and sex unknown.


----------



## DMBizeau (May 11, 2010)

first off I would quarantine the new animal just to make sure he doesn't pass anything on to your tegu. When you try to introduce them make sure they are both well fed and have lots of space to interact so they don't get nervous.


----------



## reptastic (May 11, 2010)

yes, make sure you quarintine him before introducing them; i would wait at least a month! then after you are sure the new tegu is healthy, go for it! i personally reccomend introducing them in a tub of warm water his way everyone is relaxed an calm, after that you can let them free roam in a empty, tegu proof room. size shouldnt really matter, i first introduced my tegus achilles and nero when nero was about 3-3.5' and achilles was 17" they even roamed and basked together then i did the same with all three when nero was 38", achilles was 30" and pyro was 19" except i didnt let pyro free roam since he is known to take flight or bite lol! but i did take them all out on leashes(i think i would have been better off just letting them free roam inside lol) watch them carefully to make sure there isnt any hissing, back arching or any aggresive behaviour! as stated already do not attempt to introduce them in there cage, that is a blood bath waiting to happen! good luck with your new tegu!


----------



## fireimp141 (May 11, 2010)

Ok the warm bath is a good idea. Ill give that a shot. If we go pick him up tonight ill make sure to get some pics up.


----------



## DMBizeau (May 11, 2010)

I would go with more space then the tub at first then use the tub maybe as a bonding thing once you know they aren't going to hurt each other. Put them on different sides of your living room and let them check each other out at their own pace. You also have plenty of time to stop something from happening if they don't like each other. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## carcharios (May 11, 2010)

I can't believe you can put two tegus that differ so much in size together. I tried to do that last weekend and it did NOT work out. I put Diego, who is much smaller than Frieda in Frieda's cage. Diego immediately arched his back. The minute I walked away from the cage, Frieda went after Diego. Diego fortunately, was able to get away and managed to get a whip in at Frieda. If not for that, I'm not sure Diego would still be with us. My two tegus are about the same size difference as yours seen in the photo. 

I would love it if they could be housed together but at this point, I'm going to have to wait for Diego to catch up in size. I just purchased an outdoor enclosure for Diego that I'm going to put next to Frieda's cage. At least this way, Diego can get his fair share of summer sun too and maybe grow some this year, rather than hiding under his mulch all summer like he did last year inside his 30 gallon aquarium!


----------



## carcharios (May 11, 2010)

Still can't believe that Nero didn't eat Achilles. My two are about the same size difference and I thought for sure that my bigger female would munch the little guy. Also, do Tegus cannibalize one another in the wild? Anyone know?


----------



## brutus13 (May 11, 2010)

You never want to introduce them in a cage that belongs to one already you are really asking for it. Frieda was threatened by this and was only trying to protect his/her territory. Always do it in a neutral area like a nice warm bath reptastic is 100% right. But I do agree I would be scared of the size difference but hey it worked for him!! If they are close in size do it neutral. Then when you put them in the same cage make sure to clean it out completely that way ones scent is not over dominating. I would try it again. Feed them real good. then try good luck!!


----------



## reptastic (May 11, 2010)

i do not think that cannibalism happens often in the wild if at all, like i said before i have been allowing nero and achilles to free roam together since achilles was still small at that time achilles was about 17" and nero was 40"+, nero never bothered achilles but i cant say the same otherwise lol he liked to climb all over her and when she walked around he would follow her, and he still do that to this day, he loves basking on her back lol, but i never left them alone! just watch them carefully, and you will know ahead of time if you have to seperate them!


----------



## Xrepex99X (May 11, 2010)

hey,i got a red argentine about a month and a half back.i have him in a 75 gallon until he gets larger,at the moment hes around a foot and a bit and feeds on hoppers.when i got him he was burrowing alot and was very pissy when getting held,i was told he was very friendly.he still hasnt eating when offered in tank or tub,with live or frozen thawed. ive tried a wide variety of meats with no luck at all.i think maybe the shipping was cold enough to put him in hibernation..should i be worried,should i keep trying to feed him or just let him stay sleeping(hes been burried on the cold side for the last week with no movement) by the way he still looks plenty heatlthy


----------



## TanMan57 (May 11, 2010)

I just introduced my two tegus about a month or so ago and there was a huge size difference. Zero my B/W 36" at the time and Kilo my Red who was 19" but when I introduced them they were fine. Most likely because Zero isnt any bit agressive and could care less about her being there. It all just depends on how your tegu's attitude is.


----------



## carcharios (May 13, 2010)

Freida, my bigger Tegu, is pretty docile and Diego, my smaller guy is pretty much the same. However, having seen Freida go after mice, I thought for sure she'd try to eat Diego being that he's smaller than her and a moving target. I still don't know what happened exactly between the two when I put them together other than that Diego was retreating fast, raised on all fours, and whipping his tail towards Freida, who was pursuing him. 

I will try again to reintroduce them in a neutral area once they're both fed. My ideal situation would be to house them together in the outdoor enclosure but I want to make sure Diego is much larger before doing this so he can hold his own.


----------



## fireimp141 (May 13, 2010)

I don't think that he needs to "hold his own" cause that sounds like a massive bloodfest waiting to happen. Just get Frieda nice and relaxed and introduce them in a good area, cage is a bad idea =/


----------



## Xrepex99X (May 13, 2010)

hey,i got a red argentine about a month and a half back.i have him in a 75 gallon until he gets larger,at the moment hes around a foot and a bit and feeds on hoppers.when i got him he was burrowing alot and was very pissy when getting held,i was told he was very friendly.he still hasnt eating when offered in tank or tub,with live or frozen thawed. ive tried a wide variety of meats with no luck at all.i think maybe the shipping was cold enough to put him in hibernation..should i be worried,should i keep trying to feed him or just let him stay sleeping(hes been burried on the cold side for the last week with no movement) by the way he still looks plenty heatlthy

any help?


----------



## Dom3rd (May 14, 2010)

I introduced mine to each other in the kitchen, plenty of room for them to get used to each other..now they get upset when the other is not in the cage..lol


----------

